

Ask HN: Best text editor for python? - minecraftman

I recently started learning Python. I have never programmed before this, and I am using a mac. I am using the book Learn Python the Hard Way, which recommended starting with Gedit, so that is what I am using right now. I don't really like the layout of Gedit, and I have noticed multiple bugs. I would like to switch to a different text editor soon. What do you recommend?
======
peterfschaadt
I recommend the cross-platform Sublime Text editor. It's very similar to
Textmate, providing basic features and syntax highlighting, while staying out
of your way. With its plugins you can easily add additional features.

<http://www.sublimetext.com>

~~~
eddy_chan
This - is totally the text editor I used to learn Python, now I'm using it for
jQuery tutorials.

For an IDE suggestion, I'd vote for PyCharm once you're developing more
complex stuff <http://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/>. Most worthwhile $100 I've
ever spent when I compare the number of hours I'm on it with its purchase
cost.

------
dkersten
If you want a full blown IDE, WingIDE is, IMHO, the best IDE there is for
Python. If you are looking for a text editor, vim is hard to beat if you are
willing to put in the time to learn it, otherwise, I personally use Geany
regularly.

------
dm73
I really like jEdit: very extendible with the available plugins, and suits me
for any language

~~~
quadlock
jEdit +1 for all around super programming powers. PyCharm +1 for python and
javascript programming. vim or macvim for fast access to large text files.

------
jimhoff11
Vim. It is challenging at first, but learning it will make you a better
programmer.

~~~
Wizzard8
Couldn't Agree More! MacVim download available here: <http://goo.gl/SKUO>

~~~
ceph_
Now that 7.3 comes standard on Lion, what are the advantages of using MacVim
over the cli vim that is already installed?

~~~
Wizzard8
Moreso just a personal preference. I migrated to Mac from a PC so I was so
accustomed to gVim that MacVim was an easier transition for me.

------
dm73
if looking for an IDE, you might want to give Ninja-IDE a try as well:
<http://ninja-ide.org/>

------
dman
Emacs

------
reuser
vim or pydev

------
smeg
I recently discovered the Spyder ide/debugger development environment. It is
quite powerful and well featured.

Before that, Eric4.

